# Rückwege zum Selbstbewußtsein...



## risingmoon

Buena tarde. Intento traducir al español el título de un capítulo de libro. Se encuentra en el libro _Der neue Mobbing-Bericht. Erfahrungen und Initiativen, Auswege und Hilfsangebote_. Aquí está el título completo:

Rückwege zum Selbstbewußtsein-Ein Beispiel für die Behandlung in der Mobbingklinik

Mi propuesta (a) y la propuesta traducida de una versión en inglés, tomada de un artículo (b). No domino para nada el alemán, por favor sean comprensivos .

a) Regresar a la autoconfianza - Un ejemplo de tratamiento en la clínica del _mobbing_

b) Formas de regreso a la confianza en sí mismo: un ejemplo para el tratamiento en la clínica de _mobbing_

¿Opiniones, sugerencias? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tonerl

Una sugerencia:
_*Rückkehr zum Selbstbewusstsein

regreso/vuelta a la autoconfianza*_ - Un ejemplo de tratamiento en la clínica del mobbing


----------



## Peterdg

Mi diccionario dice: "autoconciencia" para "Selbstbewußtsein".


----------



## Tonerl

_*Selbstbewusstsein:*_
la autoconfianza
la autoconciencia

_*Selbstwertgefühl*_ 
_*Selbstbewusstsein*_
amor propio


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias Tonerl y Peterdg por sus respuestas. *Aqu**í* están esos y otros significados similares. En el contexto que nos ocupa, creo que las acepciones más cercanas tienen que ver con la confianza en sí mismo y la autoestima, de manera que podría quedar así:

Regreso a la confianza en sí mismo - Un ejemplo de tratamiento en la clínica del _mobbing_

¿Confirman?


----------



## Tonerl

_*Regreso a la confianza en sí mismo*_ - Un ejemplo de tratamiento en la clínica del _mobbing 
*Eine Rückkehr zum Selbstvertrauen/Selbstbewusstsein*_


----------



## anahiseri

Peterdg said:


> Mi diccionario dice: "autoconciencia" para "Selbstbewußtsein".


¿Qué diccionario es ése? No me convence la traducción.


----------



## anahiseri

Otra opción:
Caminos de regreso a la confianza / seguridad en sí mismo.
Pongo "caminos" para mantener el plural del original.


----------



## anahiseri

Tonerl, no entiendo por qué cambias el original que da risingmoon.


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias anahiseri por tu matiz. *Aquí hay varias opciones* de traducción al español, y *aquí* está la traducción al inglés (WR), pero no veo el plural (y en los ejemplos no puedo identificarlo, porque no conozco el idioma). Por lo que hay en ambas páginas, entiendo que tanto la propuesta de Tonerl como la tuya son válidas. En todo caso, no tengo inconveniente alguno en que quede como dices, si está sustentado:

Camino/s de regreso a la confianza en sí mismo - Un ejemplo de tratamiento en la clínica del _mobbing_ 

¿Confirmas / confirman?


----------



## Tonerl

anahiseri said:


> Tonerl, no entiendo por qué cambias el original que da risingmoon



_*Una sugerencia (nada más) *__*!!!*__*

Rückkehr zum Selbstbewusstsein
die Rückführung einer Situation in den ursprünglichen Zustand 

regreso/vuelta a la autoconfianza - Un ejemplo de tratamiento en la clínica del mobbing *_


----------

